# Kennel for my room



## GSDRook (May 17, 2010)

*Kennel/crate for my room*

Hello everyone, My name is charlie. I am new to this site, and just recently received my GSD. It was a stroke of luck i actually got her. She just turned a year old. The question i have is would keeping her in a kennel next to my bed be a good idea? She currently sleeps outside. We have another dog who sleeps inside, and that makes me feel bad that my roxy doesnt sleep inside. I already tried to make her sleep with me, but always finds something to play with. Hopefully i posted this in the right place, and I can become more apart of this community. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, bring Roxy in and put the crate next your bed. Good idea definitely!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, putting her next to your bed is a great idea! GSD's love being by their humans :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy sleeps in a crate next to my bed. In fact, every morning when my alarm goes off I snooze it once. He is very quiet during this time. But when the second alarm goes off, I can hear his tail thumping. Then when I drag myself out of bed he 'talks' to me until I let him out - and then out side. I find it so interesting that he knows that the frist alarm is just a pre-warning, and remains quiet until the second alarm goes off.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> My boy sleeps in a crate next to my bed. In fact, every morning when my alarm goes off I snooze it once. He is very quiet during this time. But when the second alarm goes off, I can hear his tail thumping. Then when I drag myself out of bed he 'talks' to me until I let him out - and then out side. *I find it so interesting that he knows that the frist alarm is just a pre-warning, and remains quiet until the second alarm goes off*.


Hahahhahahhahahaha

I do that all the time with Sinister except I hit the snooze twice! By the time the third one goes off, he's pulling my **** sheets off! :wild: 

It's cold in the morning :brrrwinter: without my sheets on me


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

That is too funny!

If I don't set the alarm, he'll wait till the sun is just coming up and then he'll start going "ggguuufff". Where it isn't a whine or a bark. Just a quiet "ggguuufff". Like he is saying, "excuse me....excuse me...gotta pee....excuse me..."


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> That is too funny!
> 
> If I don't set the alarm, he'll wait till the sun is just coming up and then he'll start going "ggguuufff". Where it isn't a whine or a bark. Just a quiet "ggguuufff". Like he is saying, "excuse me....excuse me...gotta pee....excuse me..."


Your hilarious! You give me good laughs, I love it! Too funny :rofl:


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, GSDRook! 

Yes, it's definitely a good idea to have your dog sleep in a crate in your bedroom, or just inside at all. Outside, the weather can be not-so-accommodating, and your pup is vulnerable to all sorts of things like wildlife or people bothering or feeding things to your dog. Plus, GSDs are bred to work closely with people, so they want to be around their people ALL THE TIME! They don't do well with isolation at all.

Poke around on the forum, there's a ton of good info, knowledge, and experience!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono used to sleep in his crate beside me, but now he sleeps in the basement outside of my room. It helps with his separation anxiety when I have to leave him at home alone.

Also his dog farts kept me up all night :/.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pups crate was in the living room. it's 60ft maybe
70ft to our bedroom. everything worked out fine.
when my dog was allowed out of his crate at night
he would sleep at the foot of our bed or on my GF's side
of the bed on the floor. many times he would go to his
crate during the night. 

my pup would go to his crate for naps or take a bone there
to play with.

this is the first dog i crated. it's one of
the best things i did concerning my dog.

i never leave my dog in our yard unattended.
my dog is a house dog.


----------



## blairrocks8 (May 18, 2010)

*ok*



GSDRook said:


> Hello everyone, My name is charlie. I am new to this site, and just recently received my GSD. It was a stroke of luck i actually got her. She just turned a year old. The question i have is would keeping her in a kennel next to my bed be a good idea? She currently sleeps outside. We have another dog who sleeps inside, and that makes me feel bad that my roxy doesnt sleep inside. I already tried to make her sleep with me, but always finds something to play with. Hopefully i posted this in the right place, and I can become more apart of this community. Thanks in advance.


I bet it did !!! I think that your dog liked it outside better! im new too. dont fell bad my gsd faith slepps outside too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you bet what did what? what's the purpose
of your dog sleeping outside? why does your
dog sleep outside?

are you concerned about your dogs safety being outside
over night, not supervised?

how is your dog contained when she's outside?



blairrocks8 said:


> I bet it did !!! I think that your dog liked it outside better! im new too. dont fell bad my gsd faith slepps outside too.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

many of us do, give it a try


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you will find that infinitely more people keep their dogs in the house, and let them sleep in the house. You should give that a try. What's the point of having a dog if you make it live outside? Why don't you just feed some strays that are hanging around your yard? It's basically the same thing as having an outside dog.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome! My girl sleeps inside in her crate...in the living room. I would love to have her in our bedroom but there is no space due to my partner's wheelchair, hoist and other medical equipment  I agree you should definitely bring her inside


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ava sleeps in the bed with me until DH comes to bed. Then I put her in her kennel which is in the living room. (not enough room in the bedroom for her kennel). She goes right back to sleep and will sleep the rest of the night. She doesnt seem to mind that she isnt in the same room as me....as long as she gets her cuddle time on the bed before her kennel time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD's like being around their masters, why would you make your dog stay outside? Why even get a dog? Someone could steal it. Something tragic could happen to him/her when they are outside and you wont even know it, what if they need to go to the ER Vet? 

I would never leave Sinister outside. He keeps me safe being inside with me. He would be heart broken if I left him outside alone.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All my dogs have thier own beds in my very small bedroom, it leaves very little floor. It was in Apache's contract that he was to be in the house and live with us. Puppy's crate is right next to my side of the bed. There are lots of benifits for having the crate next to my bed, my pillow never falls on the floor & I will not fall off the bed! The big dogs are free to sleep where they please, Kiya always starts off in her bed. When they are in the house during the day there is usually a dog sleeping on my bed.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

All 5 of my dogs sleep in the house. Argos sleeps in bed, and Puppy has a crate right next to the bed. Everyone else has crates in the house. 

I would never leave a dog alone outside unless it was very securely contained in a kennel. People do steal and poison dogs. Bored dogs get out of regular fencing, dig and destroy things.


----------



## GSDRook (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback folks. It is greatly appreciated, and also for welcoming me to this site. Honestly, i have never heard people poisoning dogs. That's pretty scary. Currently, she stays on the porch. Shes seems to have no problem with it as she feels like she is protecting the house. We went yesterday to pet co to look at crates for her. Were going back today to see if they have one her size. Once again thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

People also steal pups and we wont discuss what could happen in that situation.


----------



## GSDRook (May 17, 2010)

And can anyone point me in the direction of a good trainer in los angeles. I have been searching all over the net for one. If anyone knows one and has been through the training, could you please send the info. I would be so grateful. You just could never be too sure about the reviews people give are really true or not. Once again, thanks!


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

You can try starting a new thread in the Finding a Good Trainer section of the board, you will probably get more answers that way as people tend not to check old threads as much.

Also if you're still looking for a crate you might be able to pick one up from craigslist pretty cheap. That's where I got both of mine.


----------



## GSDRook (May 17, 2010)

Oh, thanks. I will definitely check it out.


----------

